# H.M.S Belfast



## mickyc123 (Jul 13, 2008)

can anyone tell me what year hms belfast was towed to london,


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

She was towed to London in 1971 she was then opened to the public in October of that year.

Chris.


----------



## mickyc123 (Jul 13, 2008)

cheers santos i thought it was a bit before that, the tow was from portsmouth


----------



## thamestug (Jun 7, 2008)

2-9-1971 Belfast departed Portsmouth for London towed by Sun XXVI and Vanquisher. Docked her in Tilbury dock 3-9-1971 23.30.
regards
Tug.


----------



## mickyc123 (Jul 13, 2008)

cheers tug


----------



## mickyc123 (Jul 13, 2008)

*tug*

how long was the belfast in tilbury dock, cheers tug


----------



## thamestug (Jun 7, 2008)

HMS Belfast arrived in Pool of London 14th October 1971 and opened to the public on 21st.
She made another visit to Tilbury dry dock about 1982 for hull painting etc.
cheers
Tug.


----------

